# boost reduction



## backsidethree (Apr 20, 2004)

Can a maunual boost controller decrease boost to less than what the wastegate actuator is set at? Ex. from 9 to 5psi?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

no it can't.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

no


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

unfortunatly not even a electronic controller can decrease boost below the base setting of the wastegate. your only option is to reduce the spring force in the wastegate, or get a whole new wastegate alltogether.
-dave


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

and now this has been answered,


----------

